# Manual Boost Control



## 50thZ (Aug 2, 2008)

I am installing a Manual Boost Control into my 1984 300zx. I want to know where the best place would be to feed the tube through the firewall, or would i have to do some drilling (which i dont want to do). thank you


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

look for the grommet that protects the accelerator cable. you can easily poke a hole thru it and reseal it easily with silicone.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

50thZ said:


> I am installing a Manual Boost Control into my 1984 300zx. I want to know where the best place would be to feed the tube through the firewall, or would i have to do some drilling (which i dont want to do). thank you


You don't. A manual boost controller (actually, all boost controllers) should have the shortest amount of tubing possible. This means mounting it on the driver side strut tower. Anything farther away is potential for boost leaks, spiking, and other problems.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

yeah my boost controller lines are about 12 inches long at the max.


----------



## 50thZ (Aug 2, 2008)

yeah i understand how the manual boost control isnt suppose to go inside the car but i wanted to make it go in and sit under my dash. I am pretty lazy and i thought it would be better if i could change the boost without getting out


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you can use braided lines though and minimize those problems.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

50thZ said:


> yeah i understand how the manual boost control isnt suppose to go inside the car but i wanted to make it go in and sit under my dash. I am pretty lazy and i thought it would be better if i could change the boost without getting out


Then buy an electronic boost controller.

Besides. How often do you think you'll be playing with the boost setting? Set it for what you want max boost you'll ever plan on running and then control boost with your right foot.


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

Electronic is the way to go if you're thinking of adjusting it from inside the car.


----------



## 50thZ (Aug 2, 2008)

i decided that im am going to mount it to the left front tower and set it at 10 psi. i wont need to change it ever and when i do i will just lift the hood no problem. i would like to get a electronic boost control in the future


----------

